# 24 HP Briggs Intek surging



## hxer (Jul 25, 2015)

I have a 24 hp Briggs that surges at medium throttle up to high throttle or under a load. It idles and runs great up to about half throttle. I have adjusted the governor, it also has a new carb kit installed, any help or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## afremont (Jul 13, 2015)

Did you set the float level? Lean engines like to surge too, did you get all the jet needle valves back into their original settings? Vacuum leaks? Governor connected properly?


----------



## hxer (Jul 25, 2015)

I'll check vacuum and maybe try a new fuel pump


----------



## hxer (Jul 25, 2015)

All of your other suggestions are checked and good. The fuel pump is working but I'm not sure if it is working well. Fuel lines are clear and everything else is checking out good. I adjusted the governer, it mows well just surges with throttle at half and above. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

